# You hands ready for a little storm ?



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Most recent models don’t look good for Marco 10k area.
> 
> I hope this thing gets degraded over Cuba and fizzles out in the Gulf Stream.
> Keep your eyes open !


Late summer rain storm.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

NINE Graphics Archive: <br> 5-day Forecast Track,Initial Wind Field and Watch/Warning Graphic











Post-tropical Cyclone Ian - Sandwich at 37.3°N - 78.2°W - NOAA / NESDIS / STAR


Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR




www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov










Viewing Animated Forecast Model Plots - FLHurricane.com


flhurricane is a Website focused on the tracking, data, and discussion of Atlantic Hurricanes with a focus on Florida.




flhurricane.com


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks like a Charlie track to me, with models showing it close to Charlotte Harbor area. Hope it does fizzle out, but the water and temps are too darn hot to expect much.

Stay safe, everyone. Regular unleaded gas was sold out at a station I stopped at this am in Pace (Panhandle) but there was plenty of non-ethanol, which is all I use in my power tools and generator anyway.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Not worried about a category 2 tbh


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

The gf is leaving for Cozumel Tuesday. Looks like they will dodge it.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

skinny_fishing said:


> Not worried about a category 2 tbh



I have seen Cat 3 prediction already. I wasn't here for Charley, so I don't know how worried I should be if it did get to a 4 for here in Cape Coral.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

The links above are terrific - thank you @iMacattack 

I really enjoy CYCLOCANE for ad-free data-only storm coverage. No pop ups, no opinions, no analysis - just tracking info.

Also - the Windy App is terrific for path modeling animation. 

Stay safe, friends!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

FATBABY said:


> I have seen Cat 3 prediction already. I wasn't here for Charley, so I don't know how worried I should be if it did get to a 4 for here in Cape Coral.


Don't stress it man shutter your widows get some water and food and gas if you have a generator I've been here since birth and have never left for one just use common sense. The media blows every thing up glom and doom sells.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Yeah we went through Irma that was a Cat 3 by the time it got to us and it didn't do much either, altho the media made it seem like we were gonna die.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Don't stress it man shutter your widows get some water and food and gas if you have a generator I've been here since birth and have never left for one just use common sense. The media blows every thing up glom and doom sells.


A few of my upstairs don't have shutters and they aren't impact windows. So I will cross my fingers with those, but my downstairs all have the ability to put shutters up. I have insurance. Just got a re-roof on the house ($22K) and the shingles are rated to 130MPH and guaranteed for 50yrs. We will see how this goes.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

FATBABY said:


> I have seen Cat 3 prediction already. I wasn't here for Charley, so I don't know how worried I should be if it did get to a 4 for here in Cape Coral.


Charlie was a very rare storm. Probability is your friend. Remember, 30 miles is a world of difference with these storms. 

I stand by my normal mantra: In the U.S., hardly anyone dies FROM a hurricane...they die doing stupid things during and after a hurricane. People electrocute themselves and fall off roofs, etc. Use your noggin.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

skinny_fishing said:


> Yeah we went through Irma that was a Cat 3 by the time it got to us and it didn't do much either, altho the media made it seem like we were gonna die.



Irma was a good one to go through. Lehigh got ripped a bit, but all in all it was easy. But then again, I was sheltered at Lee Memorial because I had to work. And my first house was a rental made of concrete. My current house is wood.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

mwolaver said:


> Charlie was a very rare storm. Probability is your friend. Remember, 30 miles is a world of difference with these storms.
> 
> I stand by my normal mantra: In the U.S., hardly anyone dies FROM a hurricane...they die doing stupid things during and after a hurricane. People electrocute themselves and fall off roofs, etc. Use your noggin.



Yeah I don't climb roofs. I have no business on a ladder.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Just remember. More people are killed because of storm surge then wind.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

FATBABY said:


> Irma was a good one to go through. Lehigh got ripped a bit, but all in all it was easy. But then again, I was sheltered at Lee Memorial because I had to work. And my first house was a rental made of concrete. My current house is wood.


A little levity:


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

flytyn said:


> A little levity:



He's right.. We're just waiting on it. Current projections having it hit Charlotte Harbor with Lee County to its immediate East.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Has that Charlie / Wilma look to it which beat us up pretty good in Naples/Bonita Springs area. We're on a gulf access canal so expecting some surge, East side of these storms suck... this should rough us up a bit but not quite as scary looking to me as Irma looked. Still some time to see what it does... We have gotten a ton of rain here so far this month so that doesn't work in our favor. If storm surge looks bad bad we're gonna dip inland to Mom in Laws place, her place is built like a bomb shelter. Make sure ya'll get the necessities and pull some cash out. We didn't have power for 2 weeks after Irma.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

Yeah it is always just "Predictions" until a day or so before. We will see how this goes.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Don’t forget your waders


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

FATBABY said:


> Irma was a good one to go through. Lehigh got ripped a bit, but all in all it was easy. But then again, I was sheltered at Lee Memorial because I had to work. And my first house was a rental made of concrete. My current house is wood.


I I live out that way we didn't have power for 2 weeks as we are rural and got hammered Irma was no joke she actually scared my wife and she's been thru them all as well as Mark said most people die doing stupid shit.


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

I like Tropical Tidbits to keep track of storms: Current Storm Information | Tropical Tidbits

When storms are active, he does a really good explanation of the data available on his home page: Tropical Tidbits


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Man I’m right in the bullseye as of now. My only hope is that they rarely hit where they think this far out.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

My house is 27 or so miles from ground zero of Michael on the bad side of the storm. It was a 4/5 and brutal. 

we had a huge insurance claim and a year of subsequent repair but we survived.

I’m too old and tired to do it again.

I hope everyone fares well.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Anyone have a link for the euro model?


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

Link to European Model today. 

Here is the animated GIF of the forecast:


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

bcblues said:


> Link to European Model today.
> 
> Here is the animated GIF of the forecast:
> 
> View attachment 218191


Thank you


----------



## KWGator (Apr 22, 2019)

Another good site





Mike's Weather Page... powered by Firman Power Equipment!







www.spaghettimodels.com


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Big fan of Bob Breck, a retired NOLA meteorologist who runs a very no-frills blog during storm season.








Finally, We Have A Center Line Track To Follow...


Yesterday I cautioned using/believing the model solutions since they all were guessing at a center. Today Recon aircraft & satellite views ...




bobbreck.blogspot.com


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

If the center stays to the south of tampa bay the area should be fine, but if it goes north of the bay inlet at all it will be bad as far as the storm surge and flooding goes. that's a worst case scenario for the bay area, the full brunt of the storm surge would be going right into the bay.

Just hoping it doesn't get any stronger for anyone at this point


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Here was Charley’s path and wind speed. Predicted to be a little lower in wind speed. Still cause a tone of damage in my area on east coast of FL. Not excited. Long work days ahead.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

iMacattack said:


> Just remember. More people are killed because of storm surge then wind.


That is the biggest threat along the SW coast because the waters are so shallow.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Hope everyone stays safe.... figure we really won't know until Sunday night/Monday morning who's going to get it...

Me? Pretty sure I'm going to lose a three day booking out of Everglades City even if the hurricane misses that area -the side effects mean muddy water and some wind.. Not exactly a great time to book a trip....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hurricanes suck but I figured you guys were used to them living near or on the coast and all…


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

It's just barely a TS today.. but it will hit warmer waters later or tomorrow.. 

Til then SFWM has all the pumps and gates open draining the canals.. time for some Snook fishing.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Mark said most people die doing stupid shit


I bet hes talking about those idiots shooting marsh hens when the grass is flooded 🤣 my area anyway !Crazy Red Necks 😁


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

4x4s pulling skim boarders up and down the road...lol


----------



## StayOn'Em (5 mo ago)

Transplants are freaking I'm sure, but good luck to everyone. It's all part of living in paradise and a truly free state.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Was talking to a buddy who's a cop here in Lee County..we've had 26,000ish residents move here in the last month!! It's been amateur hour big time around here lol. I'll be topping off anything i need day before the storm, usually water and gas is pretty easy to get once the panic factor mellows out..


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

Tropical Tidbits is a great site. The guy goes through a no-nonsense description of what’s going on. He usually does a video around 8pm. The storm keeps shifting West, and it all depends when it takes the turn North. Once it passes Jamaica I think we’ll have a better idea of it’s actual landing spot. I think It’s going to keep going West and SW Florida will be out of the cone.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573721209383972864


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573742337976672256


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573749354011115520


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

5 pm update:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573782812473401345


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Yeah looks like the big bend and panhandle are on alert now, you guys stay safe and get prepared.

So far Tampa is out of the running thankfully for us, unless it tracks back to the east.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Well shit …


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Well shit …


batten down the hatches, buddy


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

One of these yellow lines is where it’s going to impact most likely


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Looks like Mother Nature is going to hit the "re-set button" in a few days.. Now all we need to know is where. FYI... back in 2005 when Wilma came out of the Yucatan and smacked my area... I lost every fishing spot I had from Cape Sable to Lostman's... It all came roaring back in a year or two but that's what can happen... Mother Nature doesn't fool around.. Hope everyone comes out okay...


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Reminds me of Hurricane Michael in '18. 
Y'all be safe!!


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

The problem right now is the American model and Euro model are not in agreement yet so they can't get an accurate landfall location at the moment, however it does seem that both models are drifting a bit west with each update. They are predicting the models to come to an agreement sometime today and we will have a much better idea where it will make landfall.

Everyone on the west coast from Tampa Bay up to the pan handle should be preparing as tho it's going to make landfall where they are.


----------



## avmech (4 mo ago)

be careful out there!
We made it out of the cone of death in SE FL


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Looks like our fish in’ holes are right in the path at this time. We’re fueled up, saw is sharp, can goods bought, have had outages recently so the generator is ready, just time to wait and see what transpires.


----------



## fotofinish (Aug 31, 2020)

For those of you new to hurricanes, as a lifelong Floridian who has been dodging or riding out these storms for many years, DO NOT try to ride out a major hurricane if you think you may be in the eyewall path. I cannot stress this strongly enough. You might also think very carefully about being within 50 miles of the eye on the right side of the storm at or near landfall. Anywhere else is up to you and your tolerance for risk, floods and power outages.
I currently sit at the point of the consensus of the models and pray the storm will not be as strong as some predictions say. Please stay safe, Hurricane parties are not that great anyway.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Former resident of Tallahassee, which is probably the best spot in the state in terms of hurricane probability. Apalachee Bay is very shallow and computer modeling always predicted a super surge with a direct hit due to its shallow depths and stacking waves. Glad my boat is no longer stored in St. Marks. Still early but Michael wasn't expected to be too bad until extreme intensification in the last few hours. We lost power in TLH from it for several days with landfall nearly 100 miles away. Water temperatures in the Panhandle are still in the mid-80s. Lots of fuel for Ian.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

fotofinish said:


> For those of you new to hurricanes, as a lifelong Floridian who has been dodging or riding out these storms for many years, DO NOT try to ride out a major hurricane if you think you may be in the eyewall path. I cannot stress this strongly enough. You might also think very carefully about being within 50 miles of the eye on the right side of the storm at or near landfall. Anywhere else is up to you and your tolerance for risk, floods and power outages.
> I currently sit at the point of the consensus of the models and pray the storm will not be as strong as some predictions say. Please stay safe, Hurricane parties are not that great anyway.


A New Orleanian's take: riding out the storm is one thing, but the following days/weeks are the real challenge. I'm a pretty self-sufficient guy, but I don't need to prove anything during or after a storm- I have the means to evacuate myself and those I care about and leave the food/gas/water/whatever for those who don't. One of the smartest things my girlfriend has ever talked me into was evacuating for Ida last year. We spent several weeks at my Grandmother's lake house-- I refurbed an old sailboat and did a lot of fly fishing. The folks who stayed were miserable-- our infrastructure is "developing nation" on a good day; after a storm it's post-apocalyptic. Y'all be safe!


----------



## Pope (6 mo ago)

The problem we had in Texas with Harvey was the persistent rain since it stalled on the coast. This storms looks like it won’t stall, but it is predicted to slow with the wet side in the east. Some of you guys will have 48+ of rain and that sucks. Anything of value on the ground, get it up. 
My grandparents lived in Bolivar, Tx when Ike hit in 08. That storm was fast, but powerful. The two houses on either side of their house were gone. A sport fisher was pushed against their house and it stood. It was stupefying to witness. Clean up was really hard without power and water. I’m glad Ian does not look like that powerful of a storm at landfall. 
Still you guys get your act together today. Could have a tough time this week.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> My house is 27 or so miles from ground zero of Michael on the bad side of the storm. It was a 4/5 and brutal.
> 
> we had a huge insurance claim and a year of subsequent repair but we survived.
> 
> ...


BM, i went through Ida last year and it was worse than Katrina for my family. I live west of New Orleans and the storm went in just west of my area. We wound up on the east side of the storm. People are still recovering a year later. I have been watching the forecast and thinking of my MS friends in Florida. Hopefully, you and your family make it through okay. Prayers sent for all of Florida! Mac


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

j_f said:


> A New Orleanian's take: riding out the storm is one thing, but the following days/weeks are the real challenge. I'm a pretty self-sufficient guy, but I don't need to prove anything during or after a storm- I have the means to evacuate myself and those I care about and leave the food/gas/water/whatever for those who don't. One of the smartest things my girlfriend has ever talked me into was evacuating for Ida last year. We spent several weeks at my Grandmother's lake house-- I refurbed an old sailboat and did a lot of fly fishing. The folks who stayed were miserable-- our infrastructure is "developing nation" on a good day; after a storm it's post-apocalyptic. Y'all be safe!


JF, I live the river parishes and left for Ida. The HELL started when I got back home. My family stayed away for a month. Three weeks with no power. Ida was worse for us than Katrina.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We really won't know what's up until Ian leaves Cuba - then gets down to business and we finally learn what we need to know. One other small point to remember is that the hurricane itself is one thing - but the edges of it - even miles away are another deal entirely... the storm surge map I just looked at (9Am Monday) is predicting six feet of water rise - at Everglades City (and that place isn't six feet above sea level - mostly...). Hope they're wrong. Folks living in those kind of places are living pretty close to the bone - and most of them no longer qualify for flood insurance (correct me if I'm wrong..). Stay safe everyone and after you look out for your family - give a hand to your neighbors... They're going to need it...


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> Was talking to a buddy who's a cop here in Lee County..we've had 26,000ish residents move here in the last month!! It's been amateur hour big time around here lol. I'll be topping off anything i need day before the storm, usually water and gas is pretty easy to get once the panic factor mellows out..


We have had over 100K move to Cape Coral since Irma. That is 100K newbs that don't know what rain looks like, let alone a hurricane. God Bless Us All!


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

lemaymiami said:


> We really won't know what's up until Ian leaves Cuba - then gets down to business and we finally learn what we need to know. One other small point to remember is that the hurricane itself is one thing - but the edges of it - even miles away are another deal entirely... the storm surge map I just looked at (9Am Monday) is predicting six feet of water rise - at Everglades City (and that place isn't six feet above sea level - mostly...). Hope they're wrong. Folks living in those kind of places are living pretty close to the bone - and most of them no longer qualify for flood insurance (correct me if I'm wrong..). Stay safe everyone and after you look out for your family - give a hand to your neighbors... They're going to need it...


My Aunt and Uncle just built a 3 story there. Good luck to them! They are on a canal back along the airport.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Looks like we gonna get some here on the Nature coast. Sending Dana and Sadie to high ground and safety of a block home. I’ma ride it out here at home. Loading some fire power, saws, axes, jacks, and winches on big green and will do neighborhood watch when it passes. Not sure why, but I have a feeling there may be some looters lurking in muh hood and I never miss an opportunity to hone my shooting skills! Ya’ll be safe, God speed!🙏🏻


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Mac 763 said:


> JF, I live the river parishes and left for Ida. The HELL started when I got back home. My family stayed away for a month. Three weeks with no power. Ida was worse for us than Katrina.


I don't doubt it and I'm glad y'all were safe. Pretty much everyone I know eventually evacuated even if they stayed for the storm; for me the only compelling reason to stay or come back early was the threat of looting, but my neighbor is a cop and he made regular rounds/gave updates. There is no better theft deterrent than an NOPD Tahoe parked on the curb.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I just got back from a swim in the Gulf and could tell the water is noticeably cooler from the last time i went for a swim a few weeks ago.

If this storm was coming a month ago we'd be really screwed because the Gulf was like bath water then.

At least it seems like it will get weaker the further north it goes.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Ugh that's worst case scenario for Tampa and St.Pete

My skiff sits outside in the back yard, hope it doesn't blow away!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

skinny_fishing said:


> Ugh that's worst case scenario for Tampa and St.Pete
> 
> My skiff sits outside in the back yard, hope it doesn't blow away!


Put the plug in it and fill it halfway full of water then strap it to the trailer.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

JC Designs said:


> Looks like we gonna get some here on the Nature coast. Sending Dana and Sadie to high ground and safety of a block home. I’ma ride it out here at home. Loading some fire power, saws, axes, jacks, and winches on big green and will do neighborhood watch when it passes. Not sure why, but I have a feeling there may be some looters lurking in muh hood and I never miss an opportunity to hone my shooting skills! Ya’ll be safe, God speed!🙏🏻


I'm sure you got everything covered...but Holler if you need anything


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Put the plug in it and fill it halfway full of water then strap it to the trailer.


Great idea thanks


----------



## KWGator (Apr 22, 2019)

I just heard that Jim Cantore landed in Tampa and will be reporting from Clearwater Beach.. Prayers for everyone there.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

KWGator said:


> I just heard that Jim Cantore landed in Tampa and will be reporting from Clearwater Beach.. Prayers for everyone there.


Well that sealed the deal if Cantore is here.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Megalops said:


> Well that sealed the deal if Cantore is here.


Yeap that's the kiss of death looks like I may luck out in Ft Myers but you never know till it comes ashore Charlie wasn't suppose to hit us until it did.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

not sure where ya'll are seeing this shift to the west but just looked at the latest track a minute ago and it looks like its gonna go right over my house. James, hang onto your ass lol.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

What weight line do you need to fish this flood tide


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

WC53 said:


> What weight line do you need to fish this flood tide


A land line?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

8 Weight will work but you may need some cable for your anchor line 🤪


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

I think I can tie myself to the porch and go sidearm  on the east coast and just don’t want Matthew water levels and redfish in the street


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Megalops said:


> Well that sealed the deal if Cantore is here.


You’re never really in trouble until Al Roker shows up! Stay safe all.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

devrep said:


> not sure where ya'll are seeing this shift to the west but just looked at the latest track a minute ago and it looks like its gonna go right over my house. James, hang onto your ass lol.


I’m quoting my late grandpa that rode out Donna in a 2 room cracker house… “ let’er blow JC, le’er blow”! My shit’ll all be in your yard if it hits as a 3/4 so… “ let’er blow JC, let’er blow”! Prayers for everyone in whatever path it takes. Pray that this NW wind shear doesn’t fizzle out before it gets to us.🙏🏻


----------



## TxSalt (11 mo ago)

Hope everyone in the path of Ian stays safe. Still have distinct memories of Harvey on the Texas coast in 2017. Don’t underestimate the power of the storm surge.


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

If you are in the path and decide to stay, please have a plan B. My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Prayin' for all Y'all down in the "Sunshine State"


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Just checked and as of now (5am) Everglades National Park has not locked down… Very unusual… Over the years they’ve locked the gates if you even say the word hurricane… Will try to post up if that changes….


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Oh man this is gonna suck. At least Irma was moving quickly and was done in like 12 hours, they're saying with this storm we're gonna be subject to hurricane force winds for two days so this area is going to take a severe beating. I'm anticipating a lot of changes happening, like most of the trailer parks around here getting wiped out. Erosion will be a big problem as well, it will be interesting to see what has changed in Ft Desoto the next time we are able to take the skiff out....How bad will the fishing be after this? Does it take awhile for the fish to come back?

Putting the shutters up and filling the skiff with some water today. I'm thinking there's no point leaving the cover on cuz the wind would probably just tear it to shreds anyway.

My wife just got a new car too lol it's only a few months old. No garage, so it will be completely exposed to what ever is flying around for two days


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

skinny_fishing said:


> Oh man this is gonna suck. At least Irma was moving quickly and was done in like 12 hours, they're saying with this storm we're gonna be subject to hurricane force winds for two days so this area is going to take a severe beating. I'm anticipating a lot of changes happening, like most of the trailer parks around here getting wiped out. Erosion will be a big problem as well, it will be interesting to see what has changed in Ft Desoto the next time we are able to take the skiff out....How bad will the fishing be after this? Does it take awhile for the fish to come back?
> 
> Putting the shutters up and filling the skiff with some water today. I'm thinking there's no point leaving the cover on cuz the wind would probably just tear it to shreds anyway.
> 
> My wife just got a new car too lol it's only a few months old. No garage, so it will be completely exposed to what ever is flying around for two days


At the very least, I would have the wife head out if at all possible! Good call on the boat and cover. Stay safe!


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

skinny_fishing said:


> Oh man this is gonna suck. At least Irma was moving quickly and was done in like 12 hours, they're saying with this storm we're gonna be subject to hurricane force winds for two days so this area is going to take a severe beating. I'm anticipating a lot of changes happening, like most of the trailer parks around here getting wiped out. Erosion will be a big problem as well, it will be interesting to see what has changed in Ft Desoto the next time we are able to take the skiff out....How bad will the fishing be after this? Does it take awhile for the fish to come back?
> 
> Putting the shutters up and filling the skiff with some water today. I'm thinking there's no point leaving the cover on cuz the wind would probably just tear it to shreds anyway.
> 
> My wife just got a new car too lol it's only a few months old. No garage, so it will be completely exposed to what ever is flying around for two days


Good luck to you and family. Praying for Florida!


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

skinny_fishing said:


> Oh man this is gonna suck. At least Irma was moving quickly and was done in like 12 hours, they're saying with this storm we're gonna be subject to hurricane force winds for two days so this area is going to take a severe beating. I'm anticipating a lot of changes happening, like most of the trailer parks around here getting wiped out. Erosion will be a big problem as well, it will be interesting to see what has changed in Ft Desoto the next time we are able to take the skiff out....How bad will the fishing be after this? Does it take awhile for the fish to come back?
> 
> Putting the shutters up and filling the skiff with some water today. I'm thinking there's no point leaving the cover on cuz the wind would probably just tear it to shreds anyway.
> 
> My wife just got a new car too lol it's only a few months old. No garage, so it will be completely exposed to what ever is flying around for two days


If you can figure out the direction of the worst wind, maybe protect her car from that direction. I have used my truck as a shield in the past. lol. Yes, take the cover off the skiff. Clean out all the crap after the storm and put it back on. 

Remember: don't do anything stupid. Trust your instincts. Endlessly watching the weather updates will only increase your stress level. Watch the updates, then put on a funny movie.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm gonna be too busy getting ready to watch any movies right now lol


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I saw last night and today that the Ga coast from Savannah down to the Fl. coast and Jacksonville and south could expect higher than usual tides. Savannah is looking at close to an eleven foot tide Oct 1 and 2. A ten foot tide cuts off Tybee island from the mainland, so Ian is affecting not only Florida's west coast, but east coast, Ga coast, and almost to SC coast. St. Simons and Jekyll Island will both be affected as well...it looks rough.


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, definitely looks like it’s trending South and East. Charolette Harbor-ish. I was in NW Cape Coral for Charlie. I’m a bit more inland this time, but not liking this turn of events and the similarities to Charlie. Guess we’ll see.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Yes they are now saying they expect the next update to be even further south.....Looks like Port Charlotte will be getting the worst of it now, hope you guys down there are paying attention. The guys here saying very similar to what charlie did.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

I'm just hoping the guy I seen in Matlacha in the past with the Tesla pulling the big boat, is somewhere submerged right now. I hope they are physically ok, but submerged as well...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

My buddy has an air bnb in Matlacha praying for his place


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Wishing everyone well stay safe


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Sitting up here in the Oldsmar/Westchase area (top of Tampa Bay) I've been watching the storm track closely.

Selfishly I am glad it looks like the storm may dip in below Tampa (less storm surge based on wind direction).

But that means it will hit the communities south of us earlier and as a stronger storm than I believe most folks expected.

Be safe everyone...the side of the storm you are on will decide the impacts...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Hoping for the best for you Floridians. Such a quite summer as far as the tropics, then this.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Tampa Bay gets spared yet again, we luck out every time

One of these days we won't be so lucky


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

I don't think Tampa Bay is out of the woods yet....


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

skinny_fishing said:


> Tampa Bay gets spared yet again, we luck out every time
> 
> One of these days we won't be so lucky


You may still get some foul weather me I'm unfortunately in Ft Myers so I probably ain't gonna be so lucky. It sure is funny watching the new transplants wait till they lose power for a week or two.
.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Small track changes can make a difference. I don't want anyone to get it but right now Englewood not looking good. Shutters are on.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Oh yeah we're getting foul weather but we're not gonna get what was predicted a day ago which would have been way way worse. They were talking about an 11ft storm surge.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Don't under estimate this thing yet, Sally sat on top of us in alabama for 8hrs+ and 20ins of rain in that time. I lost almost 30 trees on my property, I still have a few I haven't touched with the saw. Slower the storm the more the damage, praying for yall and your family's. Hope everyone is prepared for the long haul, we were out of power for 3 weeks, snapped 2 of my power poles.


----------



## EddyR (Jul 31, 2019)

Always look at the US Surface maps. The latter provide insight into the steering currents & direction. 2days ago the 48hr was a good indicator this thing was coming ashore south of Tampa Bay. Good luck to all in the path.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

It's gonna be very wet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

trekker said:


> It's gonna be very wet.


How’s this going to affect the musky bite googan?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How’s this going to affect the musky bite googan?


You just can’t help yourself can you? We’re all trying to be just a bit compassionate here! Try it!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Freeze bottled water and bury your thermostat low now we will be losing power here eventually. Frozen water will help keep your refrigerator cold for a while be safe people just a waiting game now prayers for all my Swfl brethren.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Prayers up for Florida from your friends in Texas


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Man it’s looking strong as it comes ashore, y’all be safe and Godspeed!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

All three of my family’s homes here in Englewood are literally in the line drawn as the path. Also my shop and skiff is going to get hammered. This is going to wipe me out financially unfortunately I’m afraid.
Everyone evacuated east except my dad. We just got his stubborn ass in a shelter in North Port he got the last spot it was full with 500 people.
We got into a house on lake placid. But now it’s going to be bad all the way over here. Hope it weakens and curves north a bit.
My wife is hopefully going to be safe in the hospital. She’s a nurse and is part of the hurricane crew this year. She will be there 24/7 sleeping on a shitty air mattress.
im just praying one of our houses is livable after this. I did all I could to prep. Don’t know what we will do if none of them make it. My house is on Evelyn Ave. But houses, cars and skiffs can be replaced


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> All three of my family’s homes here in Englewood are literally in the line drawn as the path. Also my shop and skiff is going to get hammered. This is going to wipe me out financially unfortunately I’m afraid.
> Everyone evacuated east except my dad. We just got his stubborn ass in a shelter in North Port he got the last spot it was full with 500 people.
> We got into a house on lake placid. But now it’s going to be bad all the way over here. Hope it weakens and curves north a bit.
> My wife is hopefully going to be safe in the hospital. She’s a nurse and is part of the hurricane crew this year. She will be there 24/7 sleeping on a shitty air mattress.
> ...


Prayers for you guys


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jonny said:


> All three of my family’s homes here in Englewood are literally in the line drawn as the path. Also my shop and skiff is going to get hammered. This is going to wipe me out financially unfortunately I’m afraid.
> Everyone evacuated east except my dad. We just got his stubborn ass in a shelter in North Port he got the last spot it was full with 500 people.
> We got into a house on lake placid. But now it’s going to be bad all the way over here. Hope it weakens and curves north a bit.
> My wife is hopefully going to be safe in the hospital. She’s a nurse and is part of the hurricane crew this year. She will be there 24/7 sleeping on a shitty air mattress.
> ...


Stay safe buddy my sons in North Port as well with his wife and my 3 grandsons I'm nervous for him and his family it's starting to pick up here in Ft Myers. I pray you fare well that somehow your shop and home are sparred let me know if you need anything I'm not very far down tye road.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Yep looks pretty certain now it will be hitting land Port Chalotte to Englewood... in a few hours. Storm is shill mainly offshore. and a bit South of Samibel/Captive Island, looks like they will ge some serious washing.
They are predicting quite a storm surge, its outgoing tide almost low now, The winds are sucking the water out of the rive and harbor, when the tide comes back it will be a quick fast return.

Here is a couple amateur storm chaser hoping to set up and be in the eye of the storn, a few hours to wait it out..
In my mind its never a good idea to temp fate of a 150mph object flying through the air, but each to its own.


----------



## Douglas Smith (Nov 19, 2017)

We all good in Wellington later Douglas Smith


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

jonny said:


> All three of my family’s homes here in Englewood are literally in the line drawn as the path. Also my shop and skiff is going to get hammered. This is going to wipe me out financially unfortunately I’m afraid.
> Everyone evacuated east except my dad. We just got his stubborn ass in a shelter in North Port he got the last spot it was full with 500 people.
> We got into a house on lake placid. But now it’s going to be bad all the way over here. Hope it weakens and curves north a bit.
> My wife is hopefully going to be safe in the hospital. She’s a nurse and is part of the hurricane crew this year. She will be there 24/7 sleeping on a shitty air mattress.
> ...


I want to join in and wish you the best possible outcome. Stay safe. You can always get new stuff. I worked in Miami during Andrew. About half my coworkers lived in south dade. Most were hit hard but as lousy as the process was they all got through it and were doing well fairly quickly.
Not trying to discount how awful this is. I just want to give you some encouragement


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

jonny said:


> All three of my family’s homes here in Englewood are literally in the line drawn as the path. Also my shop and skiff is going to get hammered. This is going to wipe me out financially unfortunately I’m afraid.
> Everyone evacuated east except my dad. We just got his stubborn ass in a shelter in North Port he got the last spot it was full with 500 people.
> We got into a house on lake placid. But now it’s going to be bad all the way over here. Hope it weakens and curves north a bit.
> My wife is hopefully going to be safe in the hospital. She’s a nurse and is part of the hurricane crew this year. She will be there 24/7 sleeping on a shitty air mattress.
> ...


I've added you to the prayer list. God bless you. DM me after it passes if there are any other ways I can be of help.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

My buddy Tom and his wife Anne have a townhouse in Everglades City. it's a 3 story unit, with a garage on the first floor and steps up to the 2nd and 3rd floors. Water was over the top of the first steps about an hour ago. Afternoon full tide will just about coincide with the passing of the storm. This is gonna be really bad for folks in SW Florida. Please be in prayer.


----------



## EddyR (Jul 31, 2019)

skinny_fishing said:


> Oh man this is gonna suck. At least Irma was moving quickly and was done in like 12 hours, they're saying with this storm we're gonna be subject to hurricane force winds for two days so this area is going to take a severe beating. I'm anticipating a lot of changes happening, like most of the trailer parks around here getting wiped out. Erosion will be a big problem as well, it will be interesting to see what has changed in Ft Desoto the next time we are able to take the skiff out....How bad will the fishing be after this? Does it take awhile for the fish to come back?
> 
> Putting the shutters up and filling the skiff with some water today. I'm thinking there's no point leaving the cover on cuz the wind would probably just tear it to shreds anyway.
> 
> My wife just got a new car too lol it's only a few months old. No garage, so it will be completely exposed to what ever is flying around for two days


Find a parking garage and park both skiff & wife’s car.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Man, didn't think I was also gonna have to worry about my folks on this one-- they're south of Savannah, GA. Hopefully it won't pick up a ton of energy once it crosses into the Atlantic. As you flood tide guys know, the timing of landfall with the tide will make all the difference in that area.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

EddyR said:


> Find a parking garage and park both skiff & wife’s car.


Agreed. The $40 "no permit" citation at my university is money well spent.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How’s this going to affect the musky bite googan?


They go nuts before a front, so should be nuts if it makes into musky country.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Ok got a question....My skiff is filling up with water pretty quickly now, will it be able to handle being completely full of water or should I let some of it drain out?

I guess I could back the drain out just a bit to let it slowly drain, but i don't want it too drain too much that the wind would be able to pick it up


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I would think that weight would be very hard on the trailer if nothing else.


----------



## andyb (Nov 4, 2015)

Prayers for all down there in the thick of landfall and surge. Under a TS Warning and they just put us under a Hurricane Watch here in Charleston.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

NealXB2003 said:


> I would think that weight would be very hard on the trailer if nothing else.


You can break an axle. Water is heavy stuff.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I started draining it, gonna keep a close eye on it. With as much as it's raining, leaving it at a slow stream should keep it good I think.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

DBStoots said:


> My buddy Tom and his wife Anne have a townhouse in Everglades City. it's a 3 story unit, with a garage on the first floor and steps up to the 2nd and 3rd floors. Water was over the top of the first steps about an hour ago. Afternoon full tide will just about coincide with the passing of the storm. This is gonna be really bad for folks in SW Florida. Please be in prayer.


Like the first step of the garage or to the bottom of the second floor? That gotta be 6+ ft surge to be in the garage...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Praying for everyone in SW Fl!🙏🏻 If ya’ll see a big green and black flatbed Dodge rollin’ coal down I75, GTF outta the way cause the brakes suck and she’s 12,000 lbs and I’m tryin’ to get to family and friends! She ain’t stoppin!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

skinny_fishing said:


> Ok got a question....My skiff is filling up with water pretty quickly now, will it be able to handle being completely full of water or should I let some of it drain out?
> 
> I guess I could back the drain out just a bit to let it slowly drain, but i don't want it too drain too much that the wind would be able to pick it up


Make sure that you don’t let too much water buildup or you’ll stand a chance of blowing out your tires!


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Power lines went nuts arching and then we lost power soon after. So many big oak trees around here with above ground lines it’s inevitable.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

My parents have a vacation condo in Bokeelia they have been getting updates from neighbors looks ugly over there. I know they’ve lost at least a couple windows my folks are heading there tomorrow to asses the damage 😩


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

rovster said:


> My parents have a vacation condo in Bokeelia they have been getting updates from neighbors looks ugly over there. I know they’ve lost at least a couple windows my folks are heading there tomorrow to asses the damage 😩


That sucks! Good luck trying to get in!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

skinny_fishing said:


> Ok got a question....My skiff is filling up with water pretty quickly now, will it be able to handle being completely full of water or should I let some of it drain out?
> 
> I guess I could back the drain out just a bit to let it slowly drain, but i don't want it too drain too much that the wind would be able to pick it up


in one hurricane in orlando about 10 years ago I left the plug in to get some water weight and ended up with my batteries, jack plate tank and relays, all my electrical and the fuel tank under water. thought I was screwed but made sure everything dried out for a week or so before I used anything and no issues. but I was sick in the morning when I saw it.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Everglades City.....


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Boat ramp at Choko......well its there somewhere....


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Been getting updates from family riding it out just off gasparilla island. Can’t imagine the afternoon they have had


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

copperhead said:


> View attachment 218610
> 
> 
> Boat ramp at Choko......well its there somewhere....


That outdoor resort? Holy crap!😯


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

this is actually the best method to hold down your skiff if you have to leave it outside in a big storm.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I actually thought of that but I figured the water method would be easier and cheaper. I don’t have any batteries or electrical equipment in my skiff so no biggie. Just gotta make sure it doesn’t get too full and that’s easy enough assuming I don’t get clobbered with a tree branch while doing so


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

devrep said:


> this is actually the best method to hold down your skiff if you have to leave it outside in a big storm.
> View attachment 218611


I hook mine to the tow vehicle


----------



## 5x5 (4 mo ago)

I work as a FEMA Flood adjuster and will be heading that way when the roads open up. Was in Punta Gorda 3 months after Charlie.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Just got word from my parents Matlacha bridge got washed out and lots of places leveled😩


----------



## NCP (5 mo ago)

Oh no!!! Just saw this on IG. Prayers out to everyone affected by this storm!!!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Holy cow. Been to Sanibel / Captiva a few times. Praying for all involved.


----------



## andyb (Nov 4, 2015)

rovster said:


> Just got word from my parents Matlacha bridge got washed out and lots of places leveled😩


Damn. Have a friend who left St. Pete Monday night and went to his in-laws in Matlacha before Ian shifted south. With a toddler and baby. No word from them yet.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

andyb said:


> Damn. Have a friend who left St. Pete Monday night and went to his in-laws in Matlacha before Ian shifted south. With a toddler and baby. No word from them yet.


I am worried about Matlacha and Pine island. Posted about it in the other storm thread. Praying for your loved ones' safety. So terrible........


----------



## NCP (5 mo ago)

This is a screenshot of a video that they said was Tampa Bay. They said in the comments that Crystal River & Yankeetown was the same. High tide was supposed to be at 7:00ish A.M. & no water.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I think part of the Sanibel causeway was also under water.


----------



## andyb (Nov 4, 2015)

NCP said:


> This is a screenshot of a video that they said was Tampa Bay. They said in the comments that Crystal River & Yankeetown was the same. High tide was supposed to be at 7:00ish A.M. & no water.


Have seen pictures of this as far north as Ochlocknee Bay / Panacea area


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

NCP said:


> This is a screenshot of a video that they said was Tampa Bay. They said in the comments that Crystal River & Yankeetown was the same. High tide was supposed to be at 7:00ish A.M. & no water.
> View attachment 218641


With an 18’ storm surge the water has to come from somewhere.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

rovster said:


> Just got word from my parents Matlacha bridge got washed out and lots of places leveled😩


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I hook mine to the tow vehicle


Same here...then evacuate family and me out of harms way.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Lots of you guys been asking about Matlacha…










Aweful


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Just saw the pics of Everglades City / Chokoloskee.. now I know why my phone calls went un-answered... Here's our current situation in the Park that I posted on another site...

Down here in south Florida we got very lucky and it missed us mostly... except for the storm surge which beat up the lower Keys and the entire area of the coastal Everglades as it passed by. During the storm's passage, the Park (Everglades National Park) had their gates open and I was surprised... After the storm passed, last night they shut down the Park completely, locked the gate (only one road and one gate into the Park - the road to Flamingo....) and won't open again until they can do a full damage assessment... Along with that I've tried today (Thursday) to make a few calls into Everglades City / Chokoloskee , the northwestern boundary of the Park, about thirty miles east of Marco Island and Naples - with no success at all.... I've heard, second hand only, that both the town and the island got flooded.... Not surprising since most of it is very low lying and it doesn't take much to cover it with a storm surge... Will post up when I hear differently... The folks in that area, the Ten Thousand Islands are hardy souls who will get things up and running again as quickly as possible. Visitors and commercial fishing are their sole source of income and very few, it any can qualify for insurance -if they could even afford it.... Nothing like living in a flood zone that gets hit over and over again....


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Drifter said:


> Like the first step of the garage or to the bottom of the second floor? That gotta be 6+ ft surge to be in the garage...


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575569994213392384


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Sorry to keep posting all this but figured some of you would want to know. Seems like it will be a while before we can cross to assess damage at my parents place in Bokeelia. Worried about all their neighbors as well we've lost contact with a few of them.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Just saw some pics from Sanibel and it looks terrible.


----------



## Sunrisecast (11 mo ago)

Southwest FL got beat up ,,,,terrible ......The water will settle and the community will rebuild


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

@DBStoots tell me they weren't there during the storm!


----------



## andyb (Nov 4, 2015)

Heard from our Matlacha folks, they’re all alive. In a new house that also survived, vehicles survived but obviously stuck out there. Sounds like they hitched a rescue back to the mainland and got a picked up from St Pete friends


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

andyb said:


> Heard from our Matlacha folks, they’re all alive. In a new house that also survived, vehicles survived but obviously stuck out there. Sounds like they hitched a rescue back to the mainland and got a picked up from St Pete friends


hallelujah !!


----------



## andyb (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes, good news for them and us! But still somber news for the rest of somebody else’s friends, parents, grandparents, kids, brothers, and sisters in old at grade homes out there that got leveled and weren’t so fortunate. Long way to go for everyone still


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Just heard from three in Englewood. Al White, Boca On The Fly" and his wife stayed and are Ok. Rex Gudgel just back to Engelwood from evac to North Port, not sure how his place fared. Lucky with mine, roof shingles, soffit damage but she is up and roof primarily on. No power or water for I figure a month or more. I am driving down with supplies and a generator. Figure the B2 stored in Rotunda probably not so good but these are not what matters. Hang in there.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

My wife works for a commercial roofer here in Tampa, and they also have an office and shop down in Ft Myers. Apparently they have closed all roads going in and out as there is water still rising over the roads. My wife's co worker and friend down there rode out the storm with her young son with nothing to prepare and made it through ok but we were super worried cuz the last time we talked to her she said her roof was coming off and then we couldn't get a hold of her. The company was able to get someone down there and got her a generator and she relatively ok now but shaken up really bad, I can't imagine riding that out with nothing praying that your house holds up.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I am posting this on all Ian threads I will be heading to Pine Island tomorrow to take my Uncle to check his house and will check on anyone's property or loved ones if needed.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I will be heading to Ft Myers Beach On Sunday as well with my Aunt to check on her place pm me if needed.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I am posting this on all Ian threads I will be heading to Pine Island tomorrow to take my Uncle to check his house and will check on anyone's property or loved ones if needed.


If you do t mind going through Blue Crab Key and giving an overall impression I think my dad may try to go Sunday if he can find a boat and try to take some supplies to his neighbors. My dad has a place there along with my cousin and my moms cousin.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

rovster said:


> If you do t mind going through Blue Crab Key and giving an overall impression I think my dad may try to go Sunday if he can find a boat and try to take some supplies to his neighbors. My dad has a place there along with my cousin and my moms cousin.


I will do my best for you


----------



## NCP (5 mo ago)

GSSF said:


> I am worried about Matlacha and Pine island. Posted about it in the other storm thread. Praying for your loved ones' safety. So terrible........











I just saw this. It looks bad!!!😢 Still praying for everyone that’s been affected. It’s going to be a long recovery.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Drifter said:


> @DBStoots tell me they weren't there during the storm!


They were and still are. Tried to get them to come here, but they chose not to. I was there yesterday. Suburban is ruined but other than clean up (and no power or water now) they're ok.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I will do my best for you


Thank you sir!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I spent most of the day with my uncle helping him clean his first floor out pulled the carpet from his office as there was a foot of water downstairs thankfully he only has his office down there. I wasn't able to get all the way down Monroe canal as a tree is blocking it sorry Capt. A lot of places are still there just flooded. These people need help badly as some refuse to leave Sherrifs deputies were trying to get my uncles neighbor to leave but she won't leave her animals. She over 70 and is living without power. They're turning the water on from 2 to 5 so people can shower or full buckets for later. My uncles road is completely impassable. I wish I had more daylight to check more places we just ran out of time


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey JC, how did you make out?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I will be heading back in a few days in the flatsboat I will be shuttling out my uncle his dog and supplies for a few weeks. I have room for one or two people on my skif as well. I will take you or supplies to Bokeelia and or Fishermans Coop that's where I will be dropping off my uncle and his belongings. I will drop you off and pick you up on the way back my route is the Cape boat ramp off Burnt Store to The Coop anywhere between I will gladly drop you or supplies for you. Pm me if needed I don't have an exact date as my uncle is gathering more supplies but probably Wednesday by the latest. These are strong people but they need our help so do what you can I will.


----------



## Heruka (8 mo ago)

Any northerners who hate this and want to move needing to sell their house? 😉 Everything will be cleaned up and rebuilt. I spend quite a lot of time in the mountains, wildfires are devastating, but everything grows back better than before. More people will be murdered in Detroit in the next few months than died from this hurricane. One of my best friends owns a bunch of houses in the keys, he picked them up cheap after hurricanes went through. He rents them out to military personnel, he lives in a trailer.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Heruka said:


> Any northerners who hate this and want to move needing to sell their house? 😉 Everything will be cleaned up and rebuilt. I spend quite a lot of time in the mountains, wildfires are devastating, but everything grows back better than before. More people will be murdered in Detroit in the next few months than died from this hurricane. One of my best friends owns a bunch of houses in the keys, he picked them up cheap after hurricanes went through. He rents them out to military personnel, he lives in a trailer.


Too soon fuck face! GTF out of here with that shit! You need your mouth slapped for that shit fucktard!


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Wow, the leeches are coming out already

You should be using your wealth to help people in need rather than buying them out, but I guess it figures, always someone ready to take advantage


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

skinny_fishing said:


> Wow, the leeches are coming out already
> 
> You should be using your wealth to help people in need rather than buying them out, but I guess it figures, always someone ready to take advantage


Yeah, he’s got this Ol’ cracker fired up right now. Would like to put a little “salt” on his self absorbed leech a$$!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

😯


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I will be heading back in a few days in the flatsboat I will be shuttling out my uncle his dog and supplies for a few weeks. I have room for one or two people on my skif as well. I will take you or supplies to Bokeelia and or Fishermans Coop that's where I will be dropping off my uncle and his belongings. I will drop you off and pick you up on the way back my route is the Cape boat ramp off Burnt Store to The Coop anywhere between I will gladly drop you or supplies for you. Pm me if needed I don't have an exact date as my uncle is gathering more supplies but probably Wednesday by the latest. These are strong people but they need our help so do what you can I will.
> View attachment 218878


What a great offer— can’t pound that like button hard enough.
It’s a helluva thing that we Gulf Coasters do every year: we all watch the same radar screens with the knowledge that if our prayers are answered and the storm doesn’t land on _our_ doorstep, it’s gotta land on someone else’s. Best of luck/thoughts/prayers from your neighbors to the west (and hopefully some cash and supplies- neighborhood bars are hosting funding/ supply drives, which is by far the most effective way to get anything mobilized in New Orleans).


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

j_f said:


> What a great thing to offer— can’t pound that like button hard enough.
> It’s a helluva thing that we Gulf Coasters do every year: we all watch the same radar screens with the knowledge that if our prayers are answered and the storm doesn’t land on _our_ doorstep, it’s gotta land on someone else’s. Best of luck/thoughts/prayers from your neighbors to the west (and hopefully some cash and supplies- neighborhood bars are hosting funding/ supply drives, which is by far the most effective way to get anything mobilized in New Orleans).


God shined over my home and all my families health although a few of their homes were damaged my way of paying it forward plus I get to go on a boat ride instead of to work


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Heruka said:


> Any northerners who hate this and want to move needing to sell their house? 😉 Everything will be cleaned up and rebuilt. I spend quite a lot of time in the mountains, wildfires are devastating, but everything grows back better than before. More people will be murdered in Detroit in the next few months than died from this hurricane. One of my best friends owns a bunch of houses in the keys, he picked them up cheap after hurricanes went through. He rents them out to military personnel, he lives in a trailer.


You go ahead and drive to Florida and ask that again in person. Let us know how that works out for you.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

JC Designs said:


> Too soon fuck face! GTF out of here with that shit! You need your mouth slapped for that shit fucktard!


Yep

st Joe and Mexico Beach got bought up pretty quick.
F’n vultures jumped on everything pretty quick.
The Greed is hard to believe. But it’s real.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

Well.... It is a buyers market and if some of the northerners want to head out, they should throw a sign up in their yard. I wouldn't be sad if some of them moved back to their designated liberal states that they came from.

And don't call me names, I rode this out in cape coral in a wooden two story and still have no power. You haven't lived, til you have been in my shoes during the storm watching your shutters get ripped off of your non-impact windows and fighting leaks for hours at unprotected windows.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

FATBABY said:


> Well.... It is a buyers market and if some of the northerners want to head out, they should throw a sign up in their yard. I wouldn't be sad if some of them moved back to their designated liberal states that they came from.
> 
> And don't call me names, I rode this out in cape coral in a wooden two story and still have no power. You haven't lived, til you have been in my shoes during the storm watching your shutters get ripped off of your non-impact windows and fighting leaks for hours at unprotected windows.


Glad you made it thru pm me if you need anything I'm out east we faired better and have shorter gas lines out this way I'd be more than happy to help no power here as well but atleast it's cooler than Irma and Charlie they were brutal . Just let me know if I can help.

Jimmy.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

Backcountry 16 said:


> God shined over my home and all my families health although a few of their homes were damaged my way of paying it forward plus I get to go on a boat ride instead of to work


I


Backcountry 16 said:


> Glad you made it thru pm me if you need anything I'm out east we faired better and have shorter gas lines out this way I'd be more than happy to help no power here as well but atleast it's cooler than Irma and Charlie they were brutal . Just let me know if I can help.
> 
> Jimmy.



Thanks Jimmy, if you have a hint as to where I can buy some ice without going to Naples, that would be appreciated. We are ok for another day or so. But if this gets prolonged like I have heard it would, I will have to connect my generator to my small freezer/Fridge. It was a hell of a ride! Waiting on my insurance company to tarp the side, the adjuster will be out on wednesday.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm heading to Pine Islad tomorrow I will check out here and try to get you some and we can meet up on my way thru the Cape how many bags do you want? I was I Immokalee Win Dixie a few days ago and they had a full freezer. That's 20 minutes from me easy peasy.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I'm heading to Pine Islad tomorrow I will check out here and try to get you some and we can meet up on my way thru the Cape how many bags do you want? I was I Immokalee Win Dixie a few days ago and they had a full freezer. That's 20 minutes from me easy peasy.


Just a few bags, I can pay for them no prob. I will shoot you my info. Thank you so much!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Okay what are your hors there I am meeting my uncle at Publix on Burnt Store at 730. I will be over there most of the day but can meet up with you after I get back I will throw them in the yeti and throw them in the suv. My wife's at Sam's in Ft Myers she'll grab you some. 
Jimmy 239 850 2575.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

@Backcountry 16 
God bless you for what you are doing!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

fishnpreacher said:


> @Backcountry 16
> God bless you for what you are doing!


He already did he spared my home and my family with only property damage to some of my families places now it's my time to pass it along love thy neighbor and all. But thank you.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

FATBABY said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jimmy, if you have a hint as to where I can buy some ice without going to Naples, that would be appreciated. We are ok for another day or so. But if this gets prolonged like I have heard it would, I will have to connect my generator to my small freezer/Fridge. It was a hell of a ride! Waiting on my insurance company to tarp the side, the adjuster will be out on wednesday.


Message me. I’ll be heading to Ft. Myers early Wednesday morning and then on to EC and Chokoloskee. I’ll bring whatever anybody needs. Just let me know early tomorrow sonIncan get everything together.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

And you too @DBStoots 
God Bless you as well! 
MS is family!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

DBStoots said:


> Message me. I’ll be heading to Ft. Myers early Wednesday morning and then on to EC and Chokoloskee. I’ll bring whatever anybody needs. Just let me know early tomorrow sonIncan get everything together.


I'm meeting him in the am with a few bags but I'm sure he'd take a few more if you have any to spare this place is decimated but we are FLORIDA STRONG. Awesome @DBStoots thanks for helping out.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

DBStoots said:


> Message me. I’ll be heading to Ft. Myers early Wednesday morning and then on to EC and Chokoloskee. I’ll bring whatever anybody needs. Just let me know early tomorrow sonIncan get everything together.



Thank you! I met up with @Backcountry 16 yesterday morning and he hooked me up with two big bags of ice. I am gtg, I actually ended up getting electricity yesterday afternoon, so I think we are golden for now. We have more than enough water since we are on boil notice til Cape Coral can figure out how to keep poop out of the water. LOL! Slowly but surely, we are making it. My house was spared with some damage, but others have it very badly here. Thank you and @Backcountry 16 for helping out. My family has been in the community assisting as well, to include my 6yr old. It's been amazing actually.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

If we can just keep Joe Biden away from here since he ruins everything, we may be ok.

The road through Matlacha is coming along well and almost completed from what I seen on the news this morning. It's looking real good!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I’m in Cape Coral right now, on my way to Sanibel for some recovery work.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> I’m in Cape Coral right now, on my way to Sanibel for some recovery work.
> 
> View attachment 219101


I was hoping for a “Bronco doing work” photo before I had even finished scrolling.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

DBStoots said:


> I’m in Cape Coral right now, on my way to Sanibel for some recovery work.



Be safe out there! Thank you for being down here to help out! We do appreciate it.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

A friend (Captain Chris Conat, Morning Dew Fishing Co,) took me and @Loogie from Rosen Park in Cape Coral, up the Caloosahatchee River, through the Matlacha Pass, around the tip of Sanibel Island (and past the lighthouse, that is still standing proud!) to beach his skiff and let us walk to Loogie's house to do some recon and to recover some personal items. It was a long, hot strenuous walk and I have to admit saddening for most of the journey, We beached near Bowman's Beach and walked through the debris and mud to Sanibel Captiva Road. It was about 3.5 miles to his house, made difficult by the mud, downed power lines and debris. Along the way, we retrieved Old Glory from the grounds of the American Legion Hall and will return it once they re-open. 

He had about 4.5' of water in the first floor of his house--lost a car, his truck, his new Beavertail and other items. The house suffered a great deal of damage to the roof, siding and soffits but no major structural damage that we could detect and no water intrusion. We retrieved fly fishing gear, electronics, paperwork and other personal items, cleaned out the refrigerator and freezer, packed about 140 pounds into duffle bags and backpacks and headed back to the beach to meet Chris.

I want to give a big shout out to Chris for his help. If anyone is interested in fishing the area between Goodland and Pine Island, especially for tarpon, I highly encourage you to contact Chris. He's a nice young guy, and from what Loogie tells me, is very "fishy". You can reach him at 636.795.9655.

I also want to continue to encourage Forum members to donate generously (either time, materials or money) to organizations that are supporting the rescue, recovery and relief efforts in Southwest Florida. So many people have lost much and some have lost everything.

Here are a few pictures from our trip.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I failed to mention--lot of debris in the water and many sunk watercraft. Be careful out there, and wear a PFD!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

@Loogie if you need anything I'm local and can help anyway needed. I will be doing the same thing Saturday with my aunt on Ft Myers Beach luckily not by boat as it is definitely dangerous out there right now.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Here's what we came home to after Ian passed through our neighborhood in Bonita, we're on a sma tributary to Estero Bay. 
We got hit really hard, water came about 5" from the ceiling. Thankfully the wife's spidy senses kicked in on Sunday so Monday I went to work boarding up, moving our vehicles and skiffs out East. Grabbed all the guns, paperwork, valuables some clothes and stayed at Mom in Laws condo for the storm. Unfortunately we lost most everything. Today is the final day of completely gutting our home and my Mother's rental home that was next door. Both single story homes that are no longer to code (they were grandfathered in) so we will eventually have to build up. Thankfully we're safe, living out of our suitcases at the in-laws. Hope you guys all held up ok! We've got some neighbors that are missing and some that are missing loved ones. Hug your people. This was the real one.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> View attachment 219371
> 
> View attachment 219370
> 
> ...


 Wow Tyler my heart goes out to you buddy that has to be hard to deal with. I'm in Ft Myers if you need anything pm me if you need my phone number or if you just need someone to vent to. It's hard to see all the damage and know I dodged the bullet this time survivor guilt is a real thing that I didn't really believe in until this event.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> View attachment 219371
> 
> View attachment 219370
> 
> ...


Let me know if there are ways I can help.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Tyler, my prayers are with you! Glad your family is safe, sometimes it pays to listen to her!
Can you rebuild your present framing, or are you looking at a total teardown and rebuild?


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

'preciate the prayers and wishes. The support from friends (new and old) and family has been overwhelming. Took a couple days to accept the help as we were still looking and salvaging what we could. It's hard to see your worldly possessions as trash but by day 3 it was time to get after it..and once I gave the okay to those who were chomping at the bit to help....boy did the Cracker Calvery show up big time! One person in particular our family is very grateful for is @TF21 .. he's a Bonita guy and we reconnected here on Microskiff about a month ago. We both had close social circles but really never hung out a bunch. Dude showed up with a great crew and they were tossing water logged sofas around like it was their side gig (the Miller Lite energy drinks helped as well).. really can't thank him enough so shout out to Trevor and Microskiff for being a great platform. We got both homes down to the block, studs and slab... Not sure what's next but they're starting to condemn some homes here so we wanted them to pass over us and make these structures presentable and hopefully ready to work with if we can go up from there.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I am grateful to be safe and lucky to have a back up place in VA, the benevolence of friends like DB Stoots and Capt Chris Conant is amazing. I appreciate the prayers and selfless help. There are folks in much more need than our family, I will be returning next week to clean out our garage and do the same for neighbors in my street in Sanibel. If you had a one story home in Sanibel your home was flooded period. Lots of folks in tough positions with no access. 
Having experience with Corps of Engineers and bridging operations, the Governor has given the correct priority and direction to get the causeway fixed. I believe we will have road access to the island by the end of the month as amazing as that sounds. 
Once we have access the majority of the mitigation will begin. 
Again my heartfelt thanks to the folks helping those in need. God Bless.
We will rebuild, we are Sanibel/Ft Myers area Strong! 
Loogie


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

Loogie said:


> I am grateful to be safe and lucky to have a back up place in VA, the benevolence of friends like DB Stoots and Capt Chris Conant is amazing. I appreciate the prayers and selfless help. There are folks in much more need than our family, I will be returning next week to clean out our garage and do the same for neighbors in my street in Sanibel. If you had a one story home in Sanibel your home was flooded period. Lots of folks in tough positions with no access.
> Having experience with Corps of Engineers and bridging operations, the Governor has given the correct priority and direction to get the causeway fixed. I believe we will have road access to the island by the end of the month as amazing as that sounds.
> Once we have access the majority of the mitigation will begin.
> Again my heartfelt thanks to the folks helping those in need. God Bless.
> ...



I think we all say that there is someone worse off than we are. But the fact is, we all have to deal with insurance and the pain of things we have lost or the hardships we have had to deal with or will deal with in the future. Hurricanes are such a pain in the rear, but I think it will be less of a pain dealing with the hurricane as it will the Insurance companies.

I am available in Cape Coral If you or @*TylertheTrout2 *need a hand with anything. I have a small Gheenoe or I can drive wherever needed to assist.


----------

